# Gun show this weekend Mobile County Fairgrounds



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

Sat 9-5, Sun 10-4

I'll have a table with some of my treasures....


----------



## FowlHunter13 (Jan 11, 2011)

The wife and I are planning on going Sunday. Maybe we will see you there. Always nice to meet another forum member and put a name to a face. Will you have some sort of banner so we can find you easier?


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

As you walk in and turn left, I'm usually on the back (north) wall. I'll have a cased Beretta 391 Urika and a Winchester Model 70 Coyote 7MM WSM (stainless barrel/blue receiver) on the table along with some other long guns... also I'll have a bunch of old Penn fishing reels. 

Steve


----------



## FowlHunter13 (Jan 11, 2011)

Sounds good Steve. Look forward to meeting you and see what kind of stuff you got. Good luck to you this weekend and will see you there.

Dave


----------

